# Medical Aid



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

I am dumbfounded. The shear lack of coverage is astounding. My daughter was born with congenital cataracts in both eyes, and was for the most part blind. She has had 2 operations to have her lenses in her eyes removed, and now has to wear glasses/contact lenses (she is 6 months old). I phoned PPN today to find out how much of her specs they will cover. here is the breakdown
Scenario 1
they cover R550 for a frame (this is fine since the frame I picked is R530)
They cover R140 per lens for the frame (the lenses cost R1500 per lens)
total
they cover R830 of a R3500 spectacle. which is not like a small shortfall, it is huge!!
Scenario 2
Contact lenses cost R1100 per lens, and they cover R1000 for both, but i need to provide motivation for the contact lenses, as she is under 16Years.

just thought I'd vent a bit


----------



## Riaz (23/10/13)

hi Nightfearz

sorry to hear about your daughter.

medical aids FIND a way to screw you 5 days from sunday. thats how they work.

unless you on the highest option with any medical aid, you going to have to fork out some moola for any ops/ claims


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

That i realize Riaz, but like i said, if the shortfall was a couple of hundred bucks, that'd be one thing, but they pay only about 15% of it. Guess my evic head will wait a few months..


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Move to Discovery, and get the Classic Priority plan. 

It is affordable.
It is the 2nd highest plan in the classic range. It covers virtually everything.
It covered 99% birthing cost on both my kids.
It covered both my specs, as well as prescription sunglasses, each over 2 grand.
I've claimed some pretty expensive stuff in the past, and never had to pay in!

Really look at it. I will whatsapp my broker's number to you. At the very least, just get him out and have a chat with him.


----------

